# Nikon P100 vs. Sony HX1



## shaybay (Jun 28, 2010)

Last year I was given a sony cybershot w290 as a birthday present. Since then I have become a lot more interested in taking great pictures, underwater especially. It was definitely bitter sweet when that one broke because I loved it but also wanted to upgrade. Here's what I'm looking for in a camera:
-at least 20x zoom
-10 or more megapixels
-a panoramic feature
-underwater housing available
-rechargable battery
-and both a view finder and lcd display

With a price range no larger than $500.

I've come to these two cameras;
-Nikon Coolpix P100 
-Sony Cybershot HX1

Check these two cameras out if you're not familiar with them and tell me what you think I should get; or suggest something else.

I'm no photo wiz just yet and want to learn. SO WHAT SHOULD I DO?!?!?!?


----------



## AlexL (Jul 1, 2010)

I had a Nikon P90 and didn't like it much. Can't speak for the P100, but hopefully it is a significant improvement.  The P90 would have a purple streak on the LCD and the LCD viewfinder in bright light making it very annoying to use.

If you budget is up to $500, you should look at entry level DSLR! D3000 comes to mind at $400! Also a rebel XS comes to mind!


----------

